# WWII Veteran's Love Letter to Deceased Wife Found and Returned to Him



## SeaBreeze (Feb 19, 2015)

Heartwarming story.


----------



## oldman (Feb 20, 2015)

There's not many of these WWII guys left anymore. Being a former Marine, every time I see one of these fine men by the hat they are wearing, I am always sure to thank them for their service. They sometimes ask me if I was ever in a war. I tell them I was, but not like the one they were in. I sometimes hit upon a man that was in a special battle, like D-Day or maybe was at Pearl Harbor. They have some great stories and myself being a history buff, I can stand and talk with them until they tire out.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2015)

awwww I had tears running down my face watching that...what a wonderful gift and reminder for this lovely man in his last years without his  beloved wife


----------

